# 19's on Jetta 2.5l?



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

I was wondering if I can run 19x8 rims with +45mm offset and 6.29" backspacing on my 2007 Jetta 2.5l without having my wheels rubbing on the struts or fenders. The recommended size of tires is 235/35-r19. Maybe if I use something like 225/35-r19 instead of 235/35-r19? Thank you guys.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

tire depends on your lowering plans but the wheel specs are an easy fit. 
i doubt you would have rubbing probs with either tire... most people on here would run a 215/35 though.
i'd run wider... but thats just me


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (BluMagic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BluMagic* »_tire depends on your lowering plans but the wheel specs are an easy fit. 
i doubt you would have rubbing probs with either tire... most people on here would run a 215/35 though.
i'd run wider... but thats just me


So I will have problems when I drop the car correct? I am planning on getting the H&R sport spring/Bilstein sport shock combo from AWE sometime this summer. It would probably drop my car about 1.5" front and 1.4" in the back.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

*Re: (Zurique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zurique* »_

So I will have problems when I drop the car correct? I am planning on getting the H&R sport spring/Bilstein sport shock combo from AWE sometime this summer. It would probably drop my car about 1.5" front and 1.4" in the back.

naw man... had no issues with rubbing when i had my sport cupkit (2.2in drop) on 9" wide wheels and 245s. ET45 Front ET25 Rear (with camber.) i could have cleared easy without spacers and no negative camber.
now i lowered it more i still have minimal problems rubbing (only on the big stuff)... albiet negative camber front and rear. 
ET35 Front ET30 rear.. on 9"s


----------



## OchoCinco5k (Apr 19, 2008)

*Re: (BluMagic)*

I dont see anything wrong with the steelies on the car now


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (OchoCinco5k)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OchoCinco5k* »_I dont see anything wrong with the steelies on the car now









Thanks


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

I ran 235s on my 19" rs4 reps. no rubbing after the fender screw mod


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

What's up with that exhaust?


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_What's up with that exhaust?

Why? Don't like it?


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (Zurique)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zurique* »_
Why? Don't like it?









I can't see it very well but it kind of looks like one of those big fart cans. If so then no, I don't like it.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MKVJET08* »_
I can't see it very well but it kind of looks like one of those big fart cans. If so then no, I don't like it.

Fart can or not I like it.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (Zurique)*

*Carbon fiber* by the way.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: (Zurique)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PnkMVxfm6zg


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

Gross.


----------



## flynavyj (Jan 26, 2007)

muffler looks like it belongs on my motorcycle....lol. does it?


----------



## waynecarpenter (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: (flynavyj)*

thats a muffed up muffler yo


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (waynecarpenter)*

maybe 19's are gonna look ridiculous on a stock ride height car.
is that a carbon fiber muffler...i think you may have mistaken these forums for this site : http://www.honda-tech.com


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Zurique)*

muffler's gross bro. 
might want to check your car too, must be running hot to turn the tip blue








19x8 with 215/35 and you should be fine if you dont go too low.
but then again the muffler might hit before your tires will rub


_Modified by blackhawk 76 at 9:37 PM 1-24-2010_


----------

